# Lost Keys for RZR and Foreman



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Actually the keys were stolen. Punk kids got me the one evenin i didnt lock my truck. They stole my change tray... uggg

anyway, as a result i dont have my keys for my 2008 RZR and Honda Foreman. is it as simple as just buying a new ignition like on a boat?

Thanks


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep just more expensive


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Contact the dealer with the Vin numbers. Only so many diff keys made


----------

